# Snow Chains/ Winter Tyres



## Armada (30 Nov 2010)

Hi All,

Had friends over last night and one informed us that if you fit snow chains to your vehicle tyres you need to inform your insurance company before doing so.

Can somebody please clarify or confirm this please?


----------



## peteb (30 Nov 2010)

No.  You wouldn't.  If it it is something that minimises the risk why would you? Its not a modification to your car.  its the equivalent of putting a roof rack on.  

But aren't snow chains illegal for road use here?


----------



## Mommah (30 Nov 2010)

You should only use chains when there is a good covering of ice/snow on the road...so you might use them getting out of your estate, but you would need to take them off once you got to the main (clearish) road.
Somewhat of a risk to the donner/doffer in Ireland where we don't have pull in areas for this purpose.

You also need to put them on the wheels the power goes to...ie in a BMW that would be the rear wheels, whereas most cars it is the front wheels.

Winter tyres are an expensive option.
But you could possibly buy just 2 for the power wheels.
Ideally you would have them on hubs so you could easily put them on and off yourself.
Getting the tyres alone put on and off your own hubs is expensive...worth it if your dealing with these conditions all winter...but that's unlikely.

The disadvantage of leaving snow tyres on for the entire winter in the absence of snow/ice would be fuel efficency and in my experience , wicked static in the car...ie you get a shock every single time you get into or out of the car.

Snow tyres are AMAZINGLY effective in this weather....amazingly.


----------



## wazee1974 (30 Nov 2010)

Its pretty crazy out there at the moment. I have a BMW and last year (or was early this year) I got caught out. The rear wheel drive means you get no grip whatsoever. I couldn't even go up a slight gradient and slipped all over the road. This year I just bought something called snow socks or other such things. Essentially they are a touch fabric that you put over the drive wheels like chains and are supposed to give you additional grip. They are easy to put on just pull over the wheels.

I tried them this year and have to say they are brilliant, only word for it. From the worst car on the road its now become one of the most stable cars on the road. They do look a bit silly and you look a bit of a twit. But not as much as I used to.

P.S not affiliated to any particular manufacturer and their are lots of alternative brand etc on the internet.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest125 (30 Nov 2010)

I drove a car for a few hours this evening with snow tyres..In a word..Fantastic!!!


----------



## Armada (1 Dec 2010)

Thank you for all that info... 

I do drive a BMW but that has been parked up for the last few days.

I never thought it was actually illegal to use chains but then I don't really know a lot about them either way.


----------



## Petermack (1 Dec 2010)

I see that Autocar did a quick test to show the benefits of winter tyres

[broken link removed]


----------



## Slash (1 Dec 2010)

This article in today's Irish Times is good:

[broken link removed]

Do not exceed 50 kph when using Snow Socks.


----------



## PetrolHead (1 Dec 2010)

In the face of all this snow I think the best thing to do is simply......

[broken link removed]


----------



## Leo (1 Dec 2010)

I've been ringing around some of the main tyre suppliers looking for all-season tyres. All the places I've phoned have only been able to offer me summer tyres with pretty poor snow ratings (tyretest.com)!


----------



## night nav (2 Dec 2010)

is it possible to buy snow tyres ,snow chains or snow socks in County Cork


----------



## alaskaonline (2 Dec 2010)

peteb said:


> But aren't snow chains illegal for road use here?


 why would they be illegal? In most snow-used countries like Sweden, Denmark, Germany, Netherlands etc. it is illegal not to have them when weather like this is outside. You're insurance company wouldn't cover you in these countries if you drive without winter tyres.


wazee1974 - can you PM me and let me know where you got your snow socks from? and what's the average price? Thanks


----------



## shoegal (2 Dec 2010)

There was a man on Morning Ireland - Radio 1, this morning from some advanced centre of driving (in Ireland), he spoke about the Snow Socks - said they are available at fastfit.ie and cost around €75. He also said to carry a bag of Cat Litter with you in the car, and if you're really stuck somewhere to put some of that on the tyres/ground and it will get you moving!


----------



## Ancutza (2 Dec 2010)

Out here in Romania I change my tyres over to winter tyres at the start of November and keep them on until the end of March.  The difference between driving on summer tyres and winter tyres is like day and night.  On snow, whilst you can't throw it around corners etc., your braking distance is only a bit longer than on a wet summer road.  On ice you can keep it in a straight line easily especially if you switch the ESP on.  I don't use chains because usually the local authorities have the roads sorted  on the 2nd or 3rd day after a heavy snowfall.  They're prepared for it.

I'm going to have to imminently drive up to Ireland so I think I'll bring my folks and my sister each a set of winter tyres as their Christmas present.  Assuming they can get to a Quik Fit to change them over!!!


----------



## elainem (3 Dec 2010)

*snow shoes*

Does anyone know if there is a mobile mechanic doing snow shoes, fitting them etc.  Haven't ordered them yet on internet, but need to get out and about as soon as possible - haven't taken my car out in almost a week. Also, do snow shoes definitely work. Elaine.


----------



## Mommah (3 Dec 2010)

Hi Elaine

I have used chains and not snow shoes.
But IMHO its not realistic to have someone else put them on for you.

You need to be able to put them on/off yourself.

Youtube is a great resource for this sort of stuff.
I'm sure if do a search you'll find a video on it.


----------



## elainem (3 Dec 2010)

*Snow Tyres*

Hi! Mommah,

Thanks for your reply. I avoid everything with cars. My partner hates anything to do with them. But I guess I will have to learn to do the myself!


----------



## Mongola (6 Dec 2010)

I believe snow chains only work in deep snow, I am sure you have seen them by now but another option is the tyre socks , they fit them on your back wheels. The only thing is that they need to be removed once you are out of the snow and onto tarmac: a lot of work.


----------



## annR (6 Dec 2010)

We have the snow socks but apparently they go on the front wheels (unless you have a BMW), seem to be very easy to take on and off and definitely made a difference.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Dec 2010)

annR said:


> We have the snow socks but apparently they go on the front wheels (unless you have a BMW), seem to be very easy to take on and off and definitely made a difference.


 
Its not just a bmw - for any rear wheel drive car you need to put them on both the back and front (power and steering) wheels.

How are people managing with the snow socks now though - the main roads are fine - does that not shred the snow socks off the tyres? I thought they were only to be used driving on snow and ice, not on cleared roads?


----------



## ariidae (6 Dec 2010)

I haven't used snow socks myself but I was just researching them for my own car. Some FAQs about them here Truthseeker..

http://www.autosock.co.uk/autosock-faq.php


----------



## hfp (9 Dec 2010)

my understanding was that snow chains here were illegal, because the roads here aren't strong enough for them, and are too easily damaged.  could be wrong though...!!


----------



## Vapona (14 Dec 2010)

hfp said:


> my understanding was that snow chains here were illegal, because the roads here aren't strong enough for them, and are too easily damaged.  could be wrong though...!!



They're not illegal as such, but doing deliberate or careless damage to the road is illegal, by whatever means. In other words, use them on snow and ice but take them off as soon as you hit tarmac. They won't do your tyres and suspension any favours if you leave them on, in any case.


----------



## Brambles (16 Dec 2010)

Snow socks are so easy to fit, far easier than changing a wheel, would equate fitting them to dressing yourself, seriously. Put them over the top of the tyre, move the car, forward or reverse, just enough to put the rest of the sock over the tyre, it'll go over easily, it's elastic. That's it. It's not advisable to use them on clear roads, certainly not for any distance. But remember, it's easy to put them on and off. They stick to snow and ice, excellent product and cost around 75 euro. To order you need your tyre size, you'll see it on the side of the tyre and it'll read something like 165 75 14, numbers vary according to tyre size. Recommended.


----------



## Pee (17 Dec 2010)

What sort of mileage (Kms) would get from a set or are they a one journey one use kind of thing?


----------



## bibendum (18 Dec 2010)

SAVE YOUR MONEY! Tyre socks are not be suitable for Irish/ UK roads. A few comments in this tread are inaccurate as the sock is just an elastic fabric which stretches around the tyre. The suppliers are making a killing! 

You can only travel at 30mph / 50 kms.

The main problem is the fact that once you leave your estate  etc you are then on a national road or motorway, where the snow has  been cleared to a wall like format on the road side of the hard  shoulder, so you actually do not have an option to pull over to take  them off or they will get badly torn. and wrap themselves around the Drive shaft. You can see some pieces of them on the M50! 

Why pay E75 for 1 week of use? It is not good value for  money. Better to invest in a good set of european made summer/standard tyres and make sure you have a minimum of 4 mm of rubber heading into Winter next year. 

Or a cheap set of winter tyres would probably would be the  better way to go. Once the temperature goes below 7 degrees, the standard tyres start to go hard and become less flexible.

Other countries plan for this weather, we Irish just panic over it... 

Keep her lite....


----------



## Galwaygirl (19 Dec 2010)

> Or a cheap set of winter tyres would probably would be the better way to go. Once the temperature goes below 7 degrees, the standard tyres start to go hard and become less flexible.


 
I have rung around all the tyre sales places in Galway and nobody sells winter tyres or appears to have any intention of ever stocking them. Which is mad as they would probably have no problem selling them.


----------



## Mommah (19 Dec 2010)

We lived in Europe and bought our last set of winter tyres on line.
Dunno if they deliver to Ireland though, can see why not.


----------



## Pique318 (20 Dec 2010)

bibendum said:


> Better to invest in a good set of european made summer/standard tyres and make sure you have a minimum of 4 mm of rubber heading into Winter next year.
> 
> Or a cheap set of winter tyres would probably would be the  better way to go. Once the temperature goes below 7 degrees, the standard tyres start to go hard and become less flexible.




Why on earth would you recommend buying summer tyres now?! and then contradict yourself..

Winter tyres (part used especially) are money well spent. I bought 4 part-used winter tyres (about 5-6mm tread) for €35ea and I have no fears about being stuck.
(4wd car helps also , but in summer tyres was spinning wheels everywhere, not so now).


----------



## Minigogo (20 Dec 2010)

I got a pair of snow socks in B&Q for €69 but haven,t used them yet. I was told to use one on the back and one front with a rear wheel drive car???


----------



## Leo (20 Dec 2010)

Minigogo said:


> I got a pair of snow socks in B&Q for €69 but haven,t used them yet. I was told to use one on the back and one front with a rear wheel drive car???


 
That was the correct advice. For rear wheel drives, you need to use a pair on the driven wheels and another pair on the front steering wheels. No point having traction at the rear if you can't point it in the direction you want.
Leo


----------



## tiger (20 Dec 2010)

bibendum said:


> SAVE YOUR MONEY! Tyre socks are not be suitable for Irish/ UK roads. A few comments in this tread are inaccurate as the sock is just an elastic fabric which stretches around the tyre. The suppliers are making a killing! ....


 
I have a pair of snow socks for the car, but hope to never use them. i.e. they're for emergency use, not for every day use (which a winter tyre would be).
The problem I see with winter tyres are:
1) you need to change them in the summer, otherwise they'll wear twice as fast as a regular tyre.  Not everyone has a spare set of wheels or the storage.
2) I've also heard they're less effective than regular tyres in the rain or on wet roads?


----------



## tiger (20 Dec 2010)

Minigogo said:


> I got a pair of snow socks in B&Q for €69 but haven,t used them yet. I was told to use one on the back and one front with a rear wheel drive car???


That would be _one pair  i.e_. you need them for all 4 wheels, in the case of a rear wheel drive.


----------



## NOAH (20 Dec 2010)

with rear wheels the lack of weight is also a factor so try it with a bag of sand in the boot.. you may be surprised.

noah


----------



## Eithneangela (20 Dec 2010)

Had a major skid on a straight road - driving Mercedes ML500 - yes, a 5 litre car, not 4 wheel drive.  Luckily, was able to steer away from oncoming traffic. Now, have bags of salt in back (need it for the water filter anyway) and have just bought snow socks in Halfords in Carrickmines - so, bring on that packed ice again - I'm so ready for it!


----------



## Brambles (21 Dec 2010)

bibendum said:


> SAVE YOUR MONEY! Tyre socks are not be suitable for Irish/ UK roads. A few comments in this tread are inaccurate as the sock is just an elastic fabric which stretches around the tyre. The suppliers are making a killing!
> 
> You can only travel at 30mph / 50 kms.
> 
> ...


 

Snow socks are for travelling on snow and ice, full stop. Given thats what they're made for I think 50kmh is fast enough to be travelling!

I live in rural Ireland off the primary routes, where roads are often not treated at all. Snow socks mean I can travel these ice and snow-covered roads, at a speed appropriate to the conditions without fear of getting stuck. Once I hit the cleared roads or can see a clear road ahead I whip them off immediately. That's what they're for, nothing more. That's the product you'll be buying.


----------

